# new catty from eggy22



## dannylee (Sep 24, 2013)

Received my new slingshot Friday off eggy22. It's a little buety been out plinking this afternoon with it greatly made verry happy with it, great bloke to deal with fast postage no messing around got it within a day would recommend to anybody cheers Danny.


----------



## dannylee (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Many Thanks for the thumbs up Danny , glad your happy with it .

Nick


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice shape ! Good work


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That was a good deal, looks nice, Happy shooting


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Plenty more available


----------

